# AutoWorld Dragster review....



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, it appears that the first production Dragsters have been shipped out, and were already received on another Forum, and here is their review.... AW Dragster Review


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They do look good, but the front of the dragster rides too high. You shouldn't see the first guide pin unless you lift the car out of the slot. 

And they need to tweak the front comm brush holder. It's 'hanging' below the chassis which explains why it isn't running so fast. Just needs to pushed up to be recessed like the rear brush holder (will have to be disassembled to do this). Having a brush holder visible under the chassis could contact a rail and short the track. I do realize the two guide pins will keep it straight, but when you hit a turn, thats where the shorting out can happen.

And after looking at the rear of the car's packaging, the return loop apparently comes with 12" curves, which makes the return loop an excellent expansion set for any set.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

dlw said:


> They do look good, but the front of the dragster rides too high. You shouldn't see the first guide pin unless you lift the car out of the slot.
> 
> And they need to tweak the front comm brush holder. It's 'hanging' below the chassis which explains why it isn't running so fast. Just needs to pushed up to be recessed like the rear brush holder (will have to be disassembled to do this). Having a brush holder visible under the chassis could contact a rail and short the track. I do realize the two guide pins will keep it straight, but when you hit a turn, thats where the shorting out can happen.
> 
> And after looking at the rear of the car's packaging, the return loop apparently comes with 12" curves, which makes the return loop an excellent expansion set for any set.


I did notice a bunch of grease in the comm hole. 
Interesting on the 12 in turns. I'm sue they will have to be tweaked just like any slot car. 

But these are rails!!!!!! Very cool. 

Thanks AW


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They also claim that there are 2 mounting screws holding it on the body but the rear screw is clearly a gear plate hold down screw. Just normal 4 gear chassis there 

No?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want!


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I am looking forward to these Auto World Dragsters. Thanks for posting the link to the review.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd guess that having the 2nd guide pin, especially if it's fixed, as it looks to be, might make the dragsters inclined to bind when trying to manage a 9" curve. So the 2 pins set kind of far apart might have necessitated the larger radius return curves. 

Of course, dragsters don't really belong on road courses and larger radius curves are great in my book, so I agree the 12's are a great addition to the set.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Plastic front wheels??? I don't understand why they used them on the Tyco US-1 vehicles either.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Honestly?*

I'm happy they've done these and the Funny Cars for the collectors and Drag People. Good for all and should net them some tidy profits. Not my cup personally, but I hope they allocate some of the dough for new Tjet molds.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Just guessing but if the chassis pin were the only pin, the front of the dragster would catch rails or intrude on the outside lane in turns. 

And if the front body pin were the only pin it would cause the shoes to move off the rails at certain points in the turn due to overall length. 

Sure is neat to see something different on the market!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The front guide pin looks like it is molded into the body. If so, should it break or get damaged, the body may no longer be good.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, not part of the review in the OT, but this NEW Dragster SET was posted about on the same Forum.
Below posted by cagee13 : 
Our local Matco man stopped by our shop today and I found on his truck this Antron Brown/Matco Tools Dragstrip set. I brought it home set it up and my daughter and I had a ton of fun with it. This is the first HO set I've bought in about 3 years after getting involved with the larger scale. I have tried searching this set and I haven't found much about it except that it is apparently only being sold by Matco


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the close-up shots of the cars. 
Do you know if the trucks carry several sets or just one? Also, can you tell us the price?


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I just noticed it wasn't your set, but that you pasted in another post- sorry.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ummmmm, I don't think the top fuel drag rails are intended to go around corners with the exception of the return lane and that is a pretty broad sweeping radius.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well, it appears that the first production Dragsters have been shipped out, and were already received on another Forum, and here is their review.... AW Dragster Review


the news is that the cars are still on the water due in port on the 15th, nobody has them as of yet these photos are from aw thereselves. i wish they were in already i want to ship out my orders asap.

thanks to all who bought from me, i do appreciate it.

Richard


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Check the other review under the "Collecting" forum. I took all of the photos and have several close ups to show off the details.

-Paul


----------

